# JD 4430 Aux Hydraulics slow after warm



## Asquire76 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey guys, Need a bit of help here. My neighbor has a JD 4430 he has asked me to look at but I have no info on this machine. He says that while bailing hay it does fine lifting the gate until he has ran it for 30min to an hour. t which point it will lift the gate very slowly. Everything else works fine. Just the gate lifts slowly. Any help on where to start looking on this one would be appreciated


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I suppose the advice would depend mainly on how(if at all) familiar you are with John Deere hydraulic systems of that era. The Deere SCV(their word for remote valve) is like no other valve made, and can develop internal leaks unlike other valves. Has he tried switching to a different valve for effect? Does anything change in the steering when this condition occurs? Any unusual noises anywhere in the hydraulics when this occurs? Is this a gear drive or power shift transmission?
If the issue only with this one valve, that's one thing. If it occurs with other valves as well, but all valves perform other functions without incident, then maybe the problem is in the baler? 
Lots of unanswered questions here, and the solution to his problem could well depend on any one of them.


----------

